# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Θηλυκή με ''παράξενα υγρά''.

## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Δημητρη,ριξε μια ματια σε παρακαλω κ πες μου όποτε μπορεις την γνωμη σου.
Αυτο ειναι το χαρτι απο την θηλυκια μου καναρα, ξερεις ετσι...
Λοιπον, αν θυμασαι, στο ειχα πει κ απο κοντα, οτι, πινει πολύ νερο κ μου ειχες πει, διαφορες εκδοχες.
Ή εσυ, ή καποιος άλλος, ή καπου διαβασα οτι μπορει κ να ειναι απο στρες.
Με την πτερορια, εχει σχεδον τελειωσει.
Δειχνει μια χαρα, ειναι κινητικη, η εικονα της γενικα ειναι αριστη.
Τωρα τελευταια εχει ξεκινησει (10 μερες), να ξανακελαιδαει ο αρσενικος, αν κ γενικα, ανεκαθεν την βλεπω να πινει πολυ νερο, κ ''λερωνει'' κ το κλουβι της πολύ.
Απο φαγητο, μιγμα αυτο που ξερεις οτι παιρνω , αυγοτροφη by Ninos, κ μπροκολο ή χορτα.
Καλο απογευμα σε ολους κ φυσικα, καθε γνωμη άλλου παιδιου, ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι καθαρη διαρροια , αλλα δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου 

Δες το θεμα αυτο 

*Μαύρες λασπώδεις κουτσουλιές*Μιλα με πμ με τον Κωνσταντινο να μαθεις τι εταιριας μιγμα δινει 

Κοψε χορταρικα εντελως και δινε μονο το βασικο μιγμα και ξαναβγαλε κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι  και κοιλια (το δευτερο το κανεις και αμεσα )

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Kαι η δικιά μου εξακολουθεί να είναι σε ίδια φάση. Θυμίζει πολύ την περίπτωσή μου και το δικό σου θηλυκό.
Από διάθεση πως είναι?

----------


## petran

> δεν ειναι καθαρη διαρροια , αλλα δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου 
> 
> Δες το θεμα αυτο 
> 
> *Μαύρες λασπώδεις κουτσουλιές*
> 
> 
> 
> Μιλα με πμ με τον Κωνσταντινο να μαθεις τι εταιριας μιγμα δινει 
> ...


Δημητρη, σε ευχαριστω, για την οπως παντα, αμμεση απαντηση σου.
Φωτο αυριο το πρωι, πρωτα ο Θεός.
Ποιον Κων/νο εννοεις;

Μαργαριτα, μια χαρα, απο διαθεση.
Ασχετο, δεν ηρθες στα γενεθλια, πρωτη φορα που ελειψες.
Μας ''ελειψες''. :Scared0016:  :oopseyes:  :trash:  :Anim 55:

----------


## Cristina

Περαστικά στο κορίτσι, Πετρο!

----------


## jk21

τον Νewone .... μαλλον δεν ανοιξες το συνδεσμο

----------


## petran

> Περαστικά στο κορίτσι, Πετρο!



Ευχαριστω  πολυ, Χριστινα, καλο βραδυ.



> τον Νewone .... μαλλον δεν ανοιξες το συνδεσμο


Εχεις δικιο Δημητρη, πρωτα εγραψα κ μετα ανοιξα τον συνδεσμο.
Βαζω μια φωτο με το μιγμα. Αυριοαυγοτροφη να δωσω;
Μ ε τον Κωστα, γιατι να επικοινωνησω; :: 

Καλο βραδυ Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

Oχι μονο το μιγμα και καθαρο νερο στις ποτιστρες 


Ουτε εξτρα σπορους

----------


## petran

Δημητρη ,καλημερα.
3 φωτο απο κοιλιτσα.

----------


## jk21

Κοιλια φυσιολογικη

----------


## petran

> Κοιλια φυσιολογικη


 :Party0011:  :Happy0159:  ::  :Party0035:  :Sign0008: 




Οπότε,τι κανω- προσεχω- παρατηρω- απο εδω κ περα; :Anim 55:  :Character0051:  ::  :Anim 45: 

Καλο μεσημερι...

----------


## jk21

οσο δεν θα δω καθαρες κουτσουλιες μετα απο την αφαιρεση χορταρικων αυγου , με σκετο το μιγμα σπορων , προσωπικα δεν εφησυχαζω.Οι κουτσουλιες δεν εχουν φυσιολογικο χρωμα .Η εξωτερικη μακροσκοπικη εμφανιση της κοιλιας δεν εξασφαλιζει την σιγουρη υγεια αν ειναι οκ

----------


## petran

Ωραια, συνεχιζω τοτε, μόνο με το μιγμα, κ νερο βεβαια.
Καθε μερα θα αλλάζω χαρτι κ θα βγαζω κ φωτο κουτσουλιες κ βλεπουμε.
Κατι τελευταιο, πόσο μιγμα να βαζω;
Τωρα βαζω, 1+1/2 κ.γ.
Καλο απογευμα κ παλι ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ειναι οκ αλλα με δεδομενα οτι δεν εχει λιπος , οτι ξεκινησανε κρυα και πως ισως εχει καποιο προβλημα που δεν ξερουμε  ,αν δεις οτι το τελειωνει πολυ νωρις ,να δινεις περισσοτερο καπως

----------


## petran

Καλημερα παιδια κ καλο Σαββατοκυριακο.
Δημητρη, αυτες ειναι σημερινες φωτο.
Αντρεα, η ποτιστρα της ειναι  o.k, δεν την λερωνει.

----------


## jk21

διαρροια δεν υπαρχει 

τα υγρα αρκετα αλλα καθαρα 

οι καφε κουτσουλιες μαλλον ηταν απο τα χορταρικα 

αν αυτες που μενουν και βλεπουμε ειναι καφε σκουρο ή πρασινο σκουρο , δεν με ανησυχουν εκτος αν τις βλεπεις μαυρες 

συνεχιζεις ετσι χωρις χορταρικα , να δουμε την εξελιξη στην ποσοτητα των υγρων .Αν και μετα μια μερα ειναι ιδιαιτερα αυξημενα , τοτε ισως κανεις προσωρινη αλλαγη στο μιγμα σπορων να δουμε διαφορες 

Ανησυχω λιγοτερο παντως απο πριν . Αν το μπροκολο που ειχα δει , ηταν αυτο που κυριως εδινες τελευταιες μερες , μην δινεις για καποιο διαστημα ,ουτε οταν σου πω να ξαναρχισεις χορταρικα

----------


## petran

Πολύ ωραια.
Θα κανω οπως μου λες.
Σε ευχαριστω κ παλι, για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου.  :winky:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σας.
Καλημερα Δημητρη.
Τωρα, ασχετα αν ο Ολυμπιακος νικησε την δευτερη ομαδα σου  ::  ::  :: 

όποτε μπορεις, δες παλι σημερινες φωτο.
Καλημερα... :Party0035: 

Παντως , κουτσιλιες μαυρες, αν και δεν σκαμπαζω, δεν βλεπω.

----------


## jk21

μονο αυτες οι πρασινες σε μορφη διαρροιας με προβληματιζουνε απ την εικονα που βλεπω 


* ειμαι ΑΕΚ και Ολυμπιακος Βολου ... οχι Ατρομητος περιστεριου αν εννοεις αυτο .... οσο για την νικη που λες ... μονο στα ματια σας νικησε η ομαδα σου ... το γιατι , το ειδες ...

----------


## petran

Δημητρη, καλησπερα. Εδω ειναι μια σημερινη φωτο,που εβγαλα μολις γυρισα απο τη δουλεια.
Καλο απογευμα.

----------


## jk21

Αλλαξε χαρτι και βαλε χαρτι κουζινας , να εχω μετρο συγκρισης με συνηθισμενες στο μυαλο μου εικονες (ομως σιγουρα υπαρχει καποιο θεματακι ) και αυριο βγαλε φωτο ενω μεθαυριο αλλαξε μιγμα προσωρινα (απο αλλη πηγη , ας σου δανεισει εστω καποιος κοντα σου αν εχει ) να δουμε πως θα παει τις επομενες δυο μερες και αν συνεχισει τα ιδια θα δουμε για φαρμακο ...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και η δικιά μου σήμερα ακριβώς την ίδια εικόνα με τη δική σου Πέτρο. 
Για να δούμε....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Δημητρη,λογω ενος προσωπικου προβληματος ''χαθηκα''.
Λοιπον,ανεβαζω 2 φωτο με χαρτι κουζινας 2 ημερων.
Δεν άλλαξα μιγμα, αν κ εχω προμηθευτει αλλο,απο εκει που παιρνει ο Ανδρεας. :Rolleye0012:  :oopseyes: 
Το πουλακι εξακολουθει να δειχνει μια χαρα.
Βαζω μόνο το παλιο μιγμα.
Οποτε μπορεσεις σε παρακαλω,πες μου πως τα βλεπεις τα πραγματα..
Κ όποτε μου πεις,αλλάζω μιγμα.

----------


## jk21

Αλλαξε μιγμα τωρα και να τις δουμε ξανα αυριο απογευμα και μεθαυριο

----------


## petran

> Αλλαξε μιγμα τωρα και να τις δουμε ξανα αυριο απογευμα και μεθαυριο


Δημητρη,λυπαμαι,αλλά τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου κ τα πουλακια,βεβαια,κοιμουνται  .
Θα βαλω το νεο μιγμα αυριο το μεσημερι,οποτε θα βαλω κ νεο χαρτι,για να δουμε δειγμα απο κουτσουλιες με το νεο μιγμα.
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν μπορεις τωρα , αυριο πρωι πριν τη δουλεια δεν γινεται; τι να σου πω .. εσυ ξερεις , απλα παει πισω η υποθεση και ειδικα η τελευταια φωτο δεν μου αρεσει 

στα αλλα πουλια ειναι καλυτερη η εικονα των κουτσουλιων ; βαλε και κει χαρτι αυριο

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,τοτε αυριο το πρωι,θα αλλαξω χαρτι στην θηλυκια κ θα της βαλω απο το νεο μιγμα.
Η εικονα στα χαρτια των άλλων 2 καναρινιων,αν κ ειμαι ασχετος,νομιζω οτι ειναι νορμαλ.
Οποτε λεω,αυριο το μεσημερι που θα γυρισω,θα ανεβασω φωτο απο τα υπαρχοντα χαρτια των άλλων 2 καναρινιων(για να εχεις να συγκρινεις),κ κατοπιν,
θα τους βαλω νεο χαρτι κ απο το νεο μιγμα βεβαια..
Η εικονα των άλλων 2 ειναι καλη.
Ειδικα το ενηλικο αρσενικο,γιατι το αλλο ειναι μικρακι(αγνωστου φυλου),ξεσηκωνει τον τοπο απο το κελαηδισμα.
Αν μπορεις,πες μου σε παρακαλω,αν θα κοψω κ σε αυτα προσωρινα τα χορταρικα.
Καλο βραδυ Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

ναι θελω απλα να συγκρινω τις κουτσουλιες ολων των πουλιων με ιδιο μιγμα και χωρις διαφορα στις αλλες τροφες .Φυσικα εντελως προσωρινα για τις φωτο και τη συγκριση

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας κ καλο απογευμα.
Λοιπον, Δημητρη,εκανα το εξης...
Το πρωι,αλλαξα το χαρτι στη καναρα,κ εβαλα απο το νεο μιγμα.
Τωρα το μεσημερι που γυρισα εβγαλα φωτο, απο κουτσουλιες,κ αλλαξα παλι το χαρτι.
Επισης....
Εβγαλα πρωτα φωτο,απο τις κουτσουλιες των αλλων δυο(το χαρτι ειναι 4 ημερων), κ αμεσως τους αλλαξα χαρτι,κ πηρα ενυελως κ τις ταιστρες τους,οι οποιες ειχαν το παλιο μιγμα,με σκοπο αυριο το πρωι πρωτα ο Θεός,να βαλω κ σε αυτα απο το νεο μιγμα.
Ελπιζω να μην σε μπερδεψα.
Η σκετη φωτο ειναι απο την καναρα.
Αυτη που εχει ενα ερωτηματικο ειναι απο το μικρακι
Κ αυτη που εχει ενα Α,ειναι απο το αρσενικο.
Καλο απογευμα Δημητρη κ ευχαριστω πολύ προκαταβολικα.

----------


## jk21

θα δουμε αυριο με ξεκαθαρα κουτσουλιες οφειλομενες στο νεο μιγμα 


ομωε θελω χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο οχι Α4

----------


## petran

> θα δουμε αυριο με ξεκαθαρα κουτσουλιες οφειλομενες στο νεο μιγμα 
> 
> 
> ομωε θελω χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο οχι Α4


Το καταλαβα,που μου το ζητησες (χαρτι αντι Α4), απλα με βολευε καλυτερα Το Α4.
O,Κ θα βαλω παλι χαρτι.
Το εχω καταλαβει οτι οσο δεν σας φτιαχνουν το γηπεδο,

εσυ θα μου ζητας συνεχεια πραγματα   ::  ::  :bye:

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,καλησπερα.
Μολις αλλαξα το χαρτι κ εβαλα,χαρτι κουζινας.
Παρολα αυτα,εβλαλα απο μια φωτο το καθε πουλακι,ετσι για να εχεις αλλη μια εικονα.
Αυτιο το μεσημερι πρωτα ο Θεός,θα τους αλλαξω παλι το χαρτι.
Καλο απογευμα.

----------


## jk21

σημειωνω προς το παρον οτι στο θηλυκο ειναι διακριτο οτι κανει μικροτερες αρκετες κουτσουλιες (σαν σπασμενες κομματια )

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Πριν λιγο εβγαλα απο μία φωτο,απο τα τρία καναρινια.
Το χαρτι ειναι απο το Σαββατο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πέτρο παρατήρησα τη δικιά μου και είδα ότι πίνει αρκετό νερό και τσιμπα σουπιοκοκκαλο και είναι έτσι οι κουτσουλιές της πιο υδαρεις. Η δικιά σου τι κάνει όσον αφορά νερό και σουπιοκοκκαλο;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ξαναγυρνα ξανα στο παλιο μιγμα με χαρτι κουζινας 

σε αυτο το μιγμα τα αλλα και το θηλυκο σου εχουν την ιδια εικονα , οχι ασχημη θα ελεγα αλλα θελω να δω με το παλιο μιγμα (με χαρτι κουζινας ομως )

αν δεν αλλαξει η εικονα δεν με ανησυχει 

αν αλλαξει , δεν ξαναδινεις το παλιο μιγμα

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο παρατήρησα τη δικιά μου και είδα ότι πίνει αρκετό νερό και τσιμπα σουπιοκοκκαλο και είναι έτσι οι κουτσουλιές της πιο υδαρεις. Η δικιά σου τι κάνει όσον αφορά νερό και σουπιοκοκκαλο;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μαργαριτα καλησπερα.
Ναι,η δικια μου πινει πολυ νερο εδω κ παρα πολυ καιρο.
Επισης,ξεχασα να το πω κ στον Δημητρη,την παρατηρω τελευταια,να τσιμπα πολυ το σουπιοκοκκαλο.
Καλο βραδυ παιδια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τα ίδια Πέτρο. Μπας και έχουν μπερδευτεί με τον καλό καιρό και αναζητούν τους γαμπρούς; ε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσε να παει και εκει το νου μου απο τη συμπεριφορα που περιγραφεις αλλα στη φωτο που μου χες δειξει την κοιλια , τοτε τουλαχιστον δεν εδειχνε πυρωμενη ακομα 


δεν με ανησυχουν παντως τα πολλα υγρα τοσο , αν η εικονα της κουτσουλιας ειναι οκ 

ας δουμε την εικονα με το παλιο μιγμα και βλεπουμε

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,καλησπερα.
Ειχα αλλαξει χαρτι απο χτες,αλλά σημερα το απογευμα,εβγαλα φωτο,για να ειναι σιγουρα οι κουτσουλιες απο το παλιο μιγμα.
Δημητρη,σε παρακαλω,δες λιγο τη φωτο με το μιγμα που ανεβαζω σημερα,και (αν βεβαια μπορεις),δες και το post Νο7 στο ιδιο νημα,να δεις αν ειναι το ιδιο.Γιατι,εχω πολλα βαζα με σπορους ν φοβαμαι μηπως εχω βαλει απο το νεο μιγμα.







Υ.Γ:Και κατι αλλο.Δημητρη,αν δεις οτι τα πουλακια ειναο οκ,μπορω να τους βαλω παλι λαχανικα απο αυριο;

----------


## jk21

για το μιγμα μοιαζει με το παλιο αλλα αν δεν δω το καινουργιο δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια .Ακομα και να το δω , πρεπει να διαφερουν αισθητα σε συσταση να το καταλαβω 

Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι η επαναφορα αρκετων υγρων (και πριν βεβαια ειχε με το νεο μιγμα ) και τη χαρακτηριστικη εικονα σε αυτο το πουλι μονο , να υπαρχουν κατι μικροσκοπικα κομματια απο σπορο , που ισως δειχνει οχι καλη χωνεψη 


εχει παρει αντιμυκητισιακο φαρμακο αυτο το πουλακι στο παρελθον ;

----------


## petran

> για το μιγμα μοιαζει με το παλιο αλλα αν δεν δω το καινουργιο δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια .Ακομα και να το δω , πρεπει να διαφερουν αισθητα σε συσταση να το καταλαβω 
> 
> Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι η επαναφορα αρκετων υγρων (και πριν βεβαια ειχε με το νεο μιγμα ) και τη χαρακτηριστικη εικονα σε αυτο το πουλι μονο , να υπαρχουν κατι μικροσκοπικα κομματια απο σπορο , που ισως δειχνει οχι καλη χωνεψη 
> 
> 
> εχει παρει αντιμυκητισιακο φαρμακο αυτο το πουλακι στο παρελθον ;


Δεν θυμαμαι Δημητρη.
Θα ελεγα οχι. 
Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος, οτι δεν εχει παρει.
Αν ειναι κατι,προτεινε μου.
Οχι τιποτα ανηθικο ομως ::  ::  :Fighting0029:

----------


## jk21

Θα σου πω αρχικα κατι που κανει καλο και σε αμμο στα νεφρα των ανθρωπων και σε μυκητες , αλλα σε πολυ πιο ηπια δοση απο οσο δοκιμασαμε προσφατα σε πουλια με τεραστιο προβλημα μεγαμπακτηρια , ωστε να ειναι σιγουρα ασφαλη η κινηση 


Δωσε στη μυτη του κουταλιου (ουτε μισο γρ ) μαγειρικη σοδα στην 100αρα για 4 με 5 μερες και να βλεπουμε οσο πιο συχνα κουτσουλιες .Εκτος αν θες να δωσεις nystamysyn σιροπι , γιατι για fungustatine ειναι κριμα να την παμε σε κατι τοσο ισχυρο σε αυτη τη φαση .Με την σοδα ισως βοηθησουμε και σε τυχον προβλημα στα νεφρα που να εχει σχεση με αυξημενα ουρα

----------


## petran

> Θα σου πω αρχικα κατι που κανει καλο και σε αμμο στα νεφρα των ανθρωπων και σε μυκητες , αλλα σε πολυ πιο ηπια δοση απο οσο δοκιμασαμε προσφατα σε πουλια με τεραστιο προβλημα μεγαμπακτηρια , ωστε να ειναι σιγουρα ασφαλη η κινηση 
> 
> 
> Δωσε στη μυτη του κουταλιου (ουτε μισο γρ ) μαγειρικη σοδα στην 100αρα για 4 με 5 μερες και να βλεπουμε οσο πιο συχνα κουτσουλιες .Εκτος αν θες να δωσεις nystamysyn σιροπι , γιατι για fungustatine ειναι κριμα να την παμε σε κατι τοσο ισχυρο σε αυτη τη φαση .Με την σοδα ισως βοηθησουμε και σε τυχον προβλημα στα νεφρα που να εχει σχεση με αυξημενα ουρα


Δημητρη,διευκρινησε μου κατι..
Οταν λες ''στην 100αρα'',τι εννοεις;
Να βαλω 100ml νερο,ή να γεμισω την ποτιστρα;
Γιατι η ποτιστρα που της εχω,χωραει περιπου 200ml.
Και κατι ακομα :trash: 

Στα άλλα 2 καναρινια,μπορω απο αυριο να τους βαλω λαχανικα;
Ευχαριστω,καλο βραδυ.

----------


## jk21

Στα αλλα δινεις ελευθερα οτι θελεις 


οταν λεω στην 100αρα προφανως εννοω προφανως σε 100 ml νερο που βαζουμε στις 100αρες ... αν εσυ εχεις 20 0αρα ,βαλε διπλασια δοση στα 200 ml ή την δοση που σου ειπα σε μιση ποτιστρα (100 ml νερου )

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Δημητρη,τη καναρα την εχω παρει μεσα.
Δειχνει το ιδιο,ετσι κ ετσι.
Δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ψιλοφουσκωμενη,οπως πριν που ηταν εξω.
Απο την ωρα που μιλησαμε,αλλαξα το νερο με τη σοδα κ εβαλα σκετο νερο.
Σε μια πατηθρα που συνηθως καθεται,εχει κανει μια μεγαλη σταμπα(στο χαρτι δηλαδη),απο ουρα.
Ειναι καθαρα,οχι κιτρινα.
Θα παω τωρα να της παρω το σιροπι κ βλεπουμε.
Δημητρη,απο φαι,προφανως,μόνο σπορους,ετσι;
Θα της βαλω το σιροπι,σε λιγο,κ φωτο απο το χαρτι θα βγαλω παλι αυριο.
Πες μου σε παρακαλω,αν πρεπει αυριο,να βγαλω κ φωτο απο την κοιλιτσα της.
Ευχαριστω πολυ,καλο μεσημερι.

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,σορρυ για τα συνεχομενα post.
Ξεχασα το μεσημερι,να ανεβασω φωτο,που μου ειπες να κανω,για να δεις που ειναι φουσκωμενο.
Δεν μπορεσα πιο κοντινη,γιατι,οταν πηγαινα πιο κοντα,κουνιοταν,κ ''ξεφουσκωνε''.

----------


## jk21

Τι αντιβιωσεις εχεις; θελω εκτος του nystamysyn να δωσεις και καποια αντιβιωση  και κατα προτιμηση στο στομα .Το πουλακι δειχνει να μην ειναι καλα 


Επισης στο ποδι αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε , εχει σημεια που ειναι εντονα κοκκινα . Θα ηθελα να το δουμε καλυτερα

----------


## petran

> Τι αντιβιωσεις εχεις; θελω εκτος του nystamysyn να δωσεις και καποια αντιβιωση  και κατα προτιμηση στο στομα .Το πουλακι δειχνει να μην ειναι καλα 
> 
> 
> Επισης στο ποδι αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε , εχει σημεια που ειναι εντονα κοκκινα . Θα ηθελα να το δουμε καλυτερα


Εννοεις,στην πατουσα,ή απο την πανω μεριά;
Αυριο θα σου βγαλω φωτο,στο σημειο του ποδιου,που θα μου πεις.
Στο σπιτι εχω μόνο vibramycin,που εχει ληξει τον 7/16.
Πες μου οτι ειναι να το παρω.Ισως αν χρειαστει ,κ δεν βρω θα μου δωσει ο Αντρεας.

----------


## jk21

Λιγο πιο πανω απο τον αστραγαλο βλεπω αλλα και στην πατουσα σε καποια σημεια 

Δωσε αμεσα μια μονο σταγονα vibramycin (0.06 ML αδιαλυτο ) στο στομα και μαθε τι φαρμακα εχει ο Ανδρεας

----------


## petran

Τωρα βγηκα εξω,κ το πουλακι κοιμαται.Θα παρω τον αντρεα να μου πει.

----------


## jk21

Να δωσεις απο σημερα φαρμακο. Να το ξυπνησεις ... εξω; ειπαμε σιγουρα μεσα στη ζεστη  !!!

----------


## petran

> Να δωσεις απο σημερα φαρμακο. Να το ξυπνησεις ... εξω; ειπαμε σιγουρα μεσα στη ζεστη  !!!


Δεν καταλαβες,το πουλακι το εχω μεσα,στην κρεβατοκαμαρα μου.Σε λιγο θα γυρισω,θα το ξυπνησω κ θα του δωσω φαρμακο.

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,μολις εδωσα,στην καναρα το vibramycin που ειχα.
Εψαξα σε 10 φαρμακεια,και δεν βρισκω πουθενα.
Αλλοι λενε οτι καταργηθηκε κ άλλοι οτι ειναι σε ελειψη.
Αυριο θα μου δωσει ο Αντρεας,καποια αλλη αντιβιωση(ξεχναω ποια).
Επισης σημερα πηρα Almora,και εχω και Betrimine(ασχετο)  :winky:  :Fighting0029: 

Ευτυχως το πουλακι,δεν με παιδεψε πολυ.
Πρεπει να εχει ωραια γευση.
Δεν χρειαστηκα οδοντογλιφιδα.
Το πιεζα λιγο στα πλαγια,οπότε ανοιξε το στομα σου,κ εμεινε το στομιο της συριγγας μεσα.
Απλα μαλλον,πρεπει να του εδωσα παραπανω ποσοτητα  :Scared0016:  ::  :oopseyes: 

Ελπιζω να μην πειραζει.
Καλο βραδυ παιδια,και σε σενα βεβαια Δημητρη,και ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## jk21

μικρη αποκλιση απο την κανονικη δεν πειραζει .Ετσι κι αλλιως οταν ληγει , κυριως εξασθενει καπως η δραστικη ουσια .Δεν χανει τις ιδιοτητες του απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη .Ομως ναι να δωσεις το αλλο απο αυριο .Μαλλον tabernil gentamicina θα εχει ή baytril αλλα θα μας πει

----------


## amastro

Έχω να δώσω στον Πέτρο και gentamicina και baytril. 
Η 1η είναι σφραγισμένη. Τι λες Δημήτρη, με τι να ξεκινήσει;

----------


## Cristina

Άνδρεα, η baytril αν είναι ανοιγμενη , είναι για 28 μέρες μόνο από την στιγμή που ανοίχτηκε.

----------


## amastro

Ε, τότε έχω μόνο gentamicina. Ξεχνάμε το baytril.

----------


## petran

:Jumping0046:

----------


## jk21

> Έχω να δώσω στον Πέτρο και gentamicina και baytril. 
> Η 1η είναι σφραγισμένη. Τι λες Δημήτρη, με τι να ξεκινήσει;


οταν εχω χασει πουλακι με χορηγηση gentamicina που περυσι εσωσε αριθμο πουλιων που δεν τολμω να πω ,πως μπορω με σιγουρια να το συστησω;με ποια ιδιοτητα;  :Ashamed0005:   οταν ομως το baytril ειναι παλιο , με δεδομενο οτι η γενταμυκινη σε νορμαλ μικροβια ειναι δραστικοτατη ... δεν μας παιρνει για δευτερα να σου πω για πτηνιατρο κλπ οταν ξερω οτι πουλια χανονται στο πι και φι  ...

δωσε πετρο 1 σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτη την ημερα .Ειναι ομως κρισιμο να μην δωσεις παραπανω .Αν δεν το μπορεις και μονο αν το πουλι πινει κανονικα νερο , βαλε 5 σταγονες σε 50 ml νερο

----------


## petran

Καλημερα παιδια.
Το πουλακι,σημερα μου φαινεται καλυτερα.
Ισως να το βοηθησε και η ζεστη του σπιτιου.
Το βλεπω ποιο δραστηριο.
Του εβαλα παλι σημερα στο νερο Nystamysin.
Δεν νομιζω να ενδιαφερει,αλλά εχω και Cosumix Plus.
Το βλεπω πολυ στο σουπιοκοκαλο.
Να του εβαζα κανα συμπληρωμα στο νερο;
Αν κ εχει τελειωσει απο την πτερορια,κ ειναι γεματο πτερωμα,
βλεπω ακομα ελαχιστα πουπουλα στο κλουβι.

----------


## amastro

Νομίζω ότι το σουπιοκόκαλο πρέπει να το βγάλεις όσο δίνεις φάρμακα.

----------


## petran

::  :Sign0027:

----------


## jk21

Πετρο μην σε παρασυρει καπως καλυτερη εμφανιση στο εσωτερικο του σπιτιου λογω ζεστης , εκτος αν το βλεπεις εντελως κινητικοτατο και το ακουσεις να τιτιβιζει κιολας

Αν συνεχισεις δοξυκυκλινη , δεν κανει σουπιοκοκκαλο ουτε συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου , το ιδιο και σε περιπτωση baytril (τετρακυκλινες και κινολονες οι αντιστοιχες ασυμβατες κατηγοριες με παροχη ασβεστιου ) . Για cosumix ή gentamicina αν δωσεις εισαι οκ και με ασβεστιο

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Το μεσημερι,αλλαξα το νερο με το φαρμακο κ εβαλα σκετο νερο στην ποτιστρα.
Του εδωσα στο στομα ,gentamicina.
Το πουλακι εξακολουθει να εχει καλη εικονα.
Δημητρη,ανεβαζω κ 2 φωτο απο το ποδαρακι του,πατούσα κ απο πανω.
Καλο σας απογευμα.

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον ο φωτισμος ηταν ...

nystamysyn γιατι δεν εβαλες εκ νεου στην ποτιστρα; δεν το σταματας αυτο

----------


## petran

Και gentamicina(στομα),και nystamysyn(ποτιστρα);

Αμα ειναι,να της βαλω το πρωι στην ποτιστρα,πριν φυγω για δουλεια.

----------


## jk21

Ναι και τα δυο 

Οι περιεργες κουτσουλιες (για αυτες ειναι το nystamysyn ) δεν νομιζω να εχουν αμεσα σχεση με την αδιαθεσια που εμφανισε ξαφνικα (για αυτη το αντιβιοτικο )

----------


## petran

> Ναι και τα δυο 
> 
> Οι περιεργες κουτσουλιες (για αυτες ειναι το nystamysyn ) δεν νομιζω να εχουν αμεσα σχεση με την αδιαθεσια που εμφανισε ξαφνικα (για αυτη το αντιβιοτικο )


O.k,σε ευχαριστω,καλο ξημερωμα.

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στο κοριτσακι Πέτρο.

----------


## petran

Χρύσα,σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τις ευχες σου,καλο απογευμα.
Δημητρη,σε λιγο θα ξαναβαλω φαρμακο στο στομα της καναρας.
Θελεις παλι φωτο απο κουτσουλιες;
Σημερα ειναι η δευτερη μερα που βαζω το φαρμακο.
Καλο απογευμα κ σε σενα.

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,εβγαλα τελικα φωτο απο το χαρτι,κ αμεσως εβαλα καινουργιο.

----------


## jk21

διαρροια δεν δειχνει να εχει , ομως το τελος των υγρων εχει το χαρακτηριστικο κιτρινο χρωμα ... 
συνεχιζεις και με τα δυο φαρμακαν (αντιμυκωτικο ,αντιβιοτικο )

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Δημητρη,γεια χαρα.
Λοιπον,το πουλακι εξακολουθει να εχει πολυ καλη εικονα θα ελεγα.
Μολις εβγαλα 2 φωτο κ αμεσως αλλαξα το χαρτι.
Εξακολουθω να δινω τα 2 φαρμακα.Το μεσημερι στο στομα,και το πρωι,το φαρμακο στο νερο.
Καλο απογευμα.

----------


## jk21

Oι κουτσουλιες μια απ τα ιδια προς το παρον ... το οτι το πουλι ειναι κινητικο δειχνει οτι απο θεμα μικροβίου ή οποιας αλλης αιτιας το ειχε κανει ξαφνικα να φαινεται αρκετα ασχημα , μαλλον ειμαστε οκ ως προς το θεμα του αμεσου κινδυνου για τη ζωη του , ομως η αγωγη θα συνεχισθει εννοειται κανονικα

----------


## Labirikos

Πολύ ταλαιπωρήθηκε το καημένο.Το παλεύει πάντως καλή δύναμη Πέτρο.

----------


## petran

> Πολύ ταλαιπωρήθηκε το καημένο.Το παλεύει πάντως καλή δύναμη Πέτρο.


Ευχαριστω πολύ ,καλο βραδυ.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Δημητρη,γεια χαρα.
Μια απ τα ιδια.
Το πουλακι δειχνει o.k.
Εβγαλα φωτο κ άλλαξα χαρτι.Το χαρτι ηταν 2 ημερων.
Όποτε μπορεσεις,πες μου σε παρακαλω,πως τα βλεπεις τα πραγματα.
Καλο απογευμα.

----------


## jk21

Συμπληρωσε 7 μερες την αντιβιωση και 12 το αντιμυκωτικο και σταματα τα φαρμακα .Το πουλακι εχει για καποιο λογο αυξημενα ουρα , που ομως δεν αλλαζει και εχω την εντυπωση οτι στην μορφη της κουτσουλια το επηρεαζει η παλια τροφη σε σχεση με τα αλλα πουλια , που δεν δειχνουν να διαφοροποιουν την κουτσουλια τους με τη μια ή την αλλη τροφη

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,σημερινες φωτο απο προχτεσινο χαρτι.
Δυστυχως,το πουλακι,παλι πηγε να ''τουμπαρει'',κ το εβαλα μεσα στο σπιτι.
Μολις το εβαλα μεσα,παλι μια χαρα.
Τι να πω,εξω εχει πιο πολυ ζεστη απο οτι,μεσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## jk21

οταν λες πηγε να τουμπαρει , φουσκωσε καπως περισσοτερο ή σταματησε να ειναι κινητικο; το κρατας μεσα προς το παρον 

οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν να εχουν βελτιωθει ως προς την κιτρινιλα στα υγρα

----------


## petran

> οταν λες πηγε να τουμπαρει , φουσκωσε καπως περισσοτερο ή σταματησε να ειναι κινητικο; το κρατας μεσα προς το παρον 
> 
> οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν να εχουν βελτιωθει ως προς την κιτρινιλα στα υγρα


Δεν φουσκωσε τόσο,οπως την άλλη φορα,ομως εγινε λιγοτερο κινητικο.
Τωρα μεσα στο σπιτι,ειναι παλι o.k.

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Τα νεα μας απο την καναριτσα εχουν ως εξης..
Την πηγα σε πτηνιατρο,πηρε δειγμα κουτσουλιας,κ μου ειπε οτι το πουλακι εχει κοκιδια.
Το πουλακι εχει παρει μια περιοδο,6 ημερων φαρμακο (Baycox),το οποιο μαλλον δεν της αρεσε μεσα στο νερο,με αποτελεσμα,παραλιγο να τη χασω απο διψα.
Με την συμβουλη του Δημητρη μειωσα την δοση.
Το πουλακι ειναι καπως καλυτερα κ άλλες φορές ακομα πιο καλά.
Θα ακολουθησει κ δευτερη περιοδος 5 ημερων με φαρμακο.
Εχει τραβηξει πολλά κ αυτο το πουλακι..
Σημερα το πρωι,διαβαζοντας το post της Κων/νας για το πουλακι που εχασε,σκεφτηκα κ τη δικια μου..
Πόσο κ αυτο κατα καιρους εχει ταλαιπωρηθει.
Νιωθω κ εγω μια ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια για αυτο το πουλακι.
Γενικως εχω μια αδυναμια στα θηλυκα ζωντανα.
Το πουλακι,το εχω μεσα στο σπιτι,κ μαλλον ,καλά να ειναι,θα βγει παλι εξω την ανοιξη.
Εκτος αν γινει εντελως καλά,κ παλι θα εχω το νου μου,γιατι οσο κ να κάνει καποιες καλές μερες,
τα βραδια κανει κρυο.
Μην ξεχασω να ευχαριστησω κ παλι τον Δημητρη,για την αμεριστη βοηθεια του,μερικες φορες ,ακομα κ καθε μερα.
Παντως οτι θα ξεχειμωνιαζα με την καναρα, αυτο δεν το φανταζομουνα ποτέ. :trash:  :Innocent0006:  ::  :trash:  :oopseyes: 

Και εδω μια φωτο,απο την καναριτσα μου,σημερα που την ελιασα.. ::

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα απο εδω και προς .Απλα με την ρηση που μου ειχες πει οτι ανεφερε ο γιατρος στην τελευταια σας επικοινωνια , οτι απλα το πουλακι ειναι φορεας κοκκιδιων , χωρις να ηταν πολυ μεγαλος ο πληθυσμος στις κουτσουλιες που ειχε δει , με αγχωνει μηπως δεν ειναι αυτη η αιτια γιατι τις περιεργες υδαρες αλλα κυριως με προβληματικα υγρα κουτσουλιες .Η τελευταια εικονα που ειχα ομως στην προσωπικη μας επαφη , ειναι οτι ναι , δειχνουν καλυτερες

----------


## Cristina

Τι όμορφη φωτογραφία και τι όμορφο κορίτσι είναι αυτό;
Όλα θα πάνε καλά, Πετρο!!!!

----------

